# I'm having a miscarriage, what to expect?



## Bump11

Yesterday I started with a brown discharge (sorry TMI) and by last night red blood. I have had minor period pain like cramps since last night and more period like bleeding today. I am pretty sure this is a miscarriage and even by boobs don't feel pre go anymore! I was around 5 to 6 weeks. Got the doc tomorrow am - this was the appointment that I had made last week to tell her I was pregnant. I know everyone is different but I am just wondering physically what to expect over the next week? Thanks xxx


----------



## Bump11

Sorry should also have said, my hubby going away to work for a week tomorrow which I don't want him to cancel and also I work full time myself. Will I be ok at home on my own This week and will i be able to go to work. The way I feel at the moment I should be ok but just not sure if things are going to get worse! Xx


----------



## danielle1987

first of all Im so sorry you are going through this. Everyone is different, I have had 2 mc's the first was was over in less than 24 hours and bleeding was 3 days from start to finish. The most recent mc, lasted over 2 weeks, had brown for over a week and then very very heavy bleeding which passed the baby. I had my oh there the whole time and to be honest there was nothing he could do fo me but was nice to have him there when the pain got so bad and i needed a cuddle. I was attending the hospital anyway for scans etc. So luckily the hospital gave me strong painkillers to help ease the pain. Regarding work depends how you are? I have been off work since it happened, I took it real bad, and now am suffering with Depression as a result, but again everyone is different. Do what feels right for you.

Sending you loads of love at the hard time xx


----------



## Kent Mummy

I'm really sorry to hear what you ate going through.

I had a miscarriage nearly one year ago (at 8 weeks). I didn't have any pains, very mild back pain. I bled for about 2 weeks.

The bleeding got heavier for me' so I went to the hospital. It turned out I was having a complete miscarriage, but I had to go back for a scan on the Mon to be sure.

My hubby couldn't do anything but he took 2 days off work for support as I took I quite badly. I also picked up a stomach bug from the hosp too.

See how you feel after you see dr tomorrow. If your OH isn't around is there someone who can he there for you if you need them?

xxx


----------



## downwardsun

So sorry you are going through this! :hug:

Every woman is different. When I had my MC at 5+6, I had slight spotting which turned into somewhat heavy bleeding.. I had to take some motrin for a few days because of slight cramping. The bleeding tapered off and that was it. My friend had a MC at around 6 weeks and she started to hemorrhage and passed out, she was rushed to the ER where they did an emergency D&C.

Just watch the bleeding, if it gets abnormally heavy then you need to go to the ER.


----------



## baker

So sorry for your loss. I know how hard and rubbish it is. :hugs:

I am just coming to the end of my second miscarriage. I have had 2 this year. The first one was about 6 weeks and i had spotting, which turned heavier. Then I had period pain cramps, which were a little stronger than normal and I passed the baby sac. Then I bleed with clots and that for about 8 days after, but no pain after passing sac. 

My second miscarriage was different. I had a MMC, went for my 12 week scan and found out our baby died at 7 weeks. I waited to miscarry naturally at home. I did, after a week. I had contractions like when i was in labour with my little girl. I then passed the baby in sac and bled with clots and passed placenta and tissue and that after. Bleeding slowed down stopped, stopped and started for a bit and has now stopped for a day. Bled for 7/8 days after passing sac again. I go for a scan on tuesday to check everything has passed naturally and so hopefully everything will be fine. 

I hope you are ok. I have good days and bad days. xxxxx


----------



## SassyLou

I think everyone's said everything but wanted to give you :hug:


----------

